# What bug has invaded my springtails?



## trinacliff (Aug 9, 2004)

One of my springtail cultures has these small little light brown bugs in them...they have legs, are about half the length of the tropical springtails but are more round. I can't get a picture that would actually show them....

Any ideas???

Kristen


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Mites.


----------



## trinacliff (Aug 9, 2004)

Oh...I think when I've heard "mites", I think even smaller...like you can't see their legs. So, what's the word...are these mites harmful to my frogs? I didn't notice them until I already fed off some springtails to my froglets. Do I toss that entire culture? What causes them?

Thanks,
Kristen


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Some mites are bigger than others.

The ones I get in my springtail cultures are big enough to see legs on. They're slightly brownish.

I've heard rumors that sunlight will kill mites. I haven't tried this.

I get mites more often in my springtail cultures that are in peat then in my other springtail cultures.

You're probably in "Use it till the mites are completely victorious, then toss it." territory though. 

s


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Add an isopod culture and they will deal with the mites. 

Ed


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

(then who'll deal with the isopods?!?)

s


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Or refigerate the culture overnight, but dont overdo it.


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

I had mites get into my springtail cultures and totally wipe them out before I could do anything. I wish I would have had an isopod culture on hand. Is it any species of isopod that will deal with them, or specific species? I have another that is showing the early signs of mite infestation again :evil: 

ed parker


----------



## trow (Aug 25, 2005)

*Mites*

They all work(Isopods),Also stop using peat mixture it is crap.Try another method I use shredded magnolia leaves and coco fiber mixture that yields incredible amount's once established. And it actually last's
cya


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

The peat method works pretty well - but does tend to get mites much quicker. I keep some of both types (of cultures).

I've found that shredded leaves absolutely killed off some of my cultures! No idea why.

A friend gave me a nice bag of sugar maple leaves and they appear to be working pretty well.

s


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

my cultures are pretty much all charcoal with a small amount of leaves on the very bottom, will isopods survive these conditions???


----------



## trinacliff (Aug 9, 2004)

Ok, fridge didn't work...where do I get isopods? And how many do I put in there?

Thanks!

Kristen


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

If all doesnt go well, pm me about new cultures, since you live in cfl i could easily givve you some for mere cost of supplies(just simply to cover the tf and container prolly 3 bucks for established culture)

Ryan


----------



## StevenBonheim (Feb 22, 2004)

Do isopods eat mites? I have a booming isopod culture that is home to a booming population of large mites... they seem to mingle well.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Isopods will consume mites but they need to be in a culture that limits access to calcium and to some extent protien. This is more readily availble in a springtail or enchytraeus culture than in a culture setup to breed isopods....

Ed


----------

